# Couple charged after 1000 animals found in family home



## News Bot (Mar 3, 2012)

A US couple whose "extremely filthy" family home was overrun with reptiles and rodents was charged with child endangerment.











*Published On:* 03-Mar-12 10:51 AM
*Source:* From correspondents in St Charles via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 3, 2012)

what about the endangerment to the poor animals?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 3, 2012)

News Bot said:


> A US couple whose "extremely filthy" family home was overrun with reptiles and rodents was charged with child endangerment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn filthy people,you can have 157 reptiles but that is just lazy people


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 4, 2012)

scum


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't know, it sounds a bit sus to me. In the other article it does actually mention that the animals appeared to be in good health. Yeah, so I agree it's probably not okay to have mealworm colonies in the kitchen and that would've created a bit of a stink, but aside from that, it may not have been that bad. maybe the cop and child worker just have weak stomachs/hate snakes. my snakes are all kept clean, and a poop's in an enclosure for an absolute max of a day and a half before being removed, but even so my mum still complains that they smell when she comes over. 
I don't think it's okay to hoard animals or force children to live in filth, but there are two sides to every story. It doesn't say the whole situation, perhaps they were breeders, and had a dedicated reptile room. There's no photos, there's no proof of anything exceptional happening at the property. I'm very suspect of the media these days, spin attracts attention, and more often than not, actual reporting takes a back foot.


----------



## Colin (Mar 4, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> I'm very suspect of the media these days, spin attracts attention, and more often than not, actual reporting takes a back foot.



yes agreed.. thats why I dont read the newsapers or watch the news on TV because I get so overcome by some of the rubbish they dish out that I gag and have to run outside to vomit.. no news is good news


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *disintegratus*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very suspect of the media these days, spin attracts attention, and more often than not, actual reporting takes a back foot.


Just as a matter of interest.... I took photos of my place once for insurance purposes, I was horrified..... It looked like something off 60 minutes ROFLMFAO I swear that there were the days dishes(both work full time one came home for lunch and didnt tidy up) Daughters toys over the floor(not heaps) and some washing on the lounge that needed folding..... the pics angles etc made it look like horror ville, So I figure half the time media can play the situation and make it worse than it is. There are always two sides to a story 
PS I didnt use said pics for insurance lol I tidied up and took new ones


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 5, 2012)

It's amazing how with just the right angle you can change the whole tone of a picture. I've got this cool photo of two of my dogs playing together, taken at just the right seconds, it actually looks as though they're about to tear each other's throats out. I don't show it to people though, coz my backyard already sounds like we're running a dogfighting ring when they play.


----------

